# Compact or Standard



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

I currently live in Central Oklahoma....FLAT, but I plan to head out the bay area next year for school. Do most of you ride compact cranks or standard?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mattrider said:


> I currently live in Central Oklahoma....FLAT, but I plan to head out the bay area next year for school. Do most of you ride compact cranks or standard?


I tried compact a couple of years ago and have now switched all my bikes (3) to compact.

It just works well for all the hills and rollers.

fc


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I think many people look at the cluster as a place to change. A 25 or sometimes even a 27 large cog is pretty common here.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*compact*

only way to go around here unless you are a crit fiend. For long days of enjoying (not just slogging through) our epic roads, compact is it. 

I grew up south of you in Ft Worth - you're in for a treat. Once you've lived here you'll never go back though. A luxury once sampled...

Cheers,


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input guys, thats what I figured. I just got a new wheel set and snagged a 12-25 because of the move and now looks like I should keep my eyes out for a good deal on a compact. Oh and Kretzel, I grew up in Irving.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to BA. 
BTW, rent is a lot cheaper here. More money to spend of booze.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I have ridden 53x39 with 11-23 for years.
A couple of years ago, got a sweet deal on the Ritchey compact carbon (as in free) with 50x34.
I don't like the feel of the 50 and don't really need the 34.
Since then switched the chain rings to 52 x 36. Now THAT is a sweet combo.

Another option is standard cranks with the amazing 11-26 cogset from SRAM.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I switched to compact 2 years ago, best thing I've done to help my fitness in a longtime


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

After starting my cycling in the Dallas area (flat like Oklahoma) in 2006 and moving back home to the NOT FLAT Bay Area a compact is a must as is a 12-26 or 12-27 cassette! But it took a couple rides to get used to the gearing. No big deal now...

They will save your life and legs since most of these folks seem to love the hilly/mountainous stuff! CRAZY PEOPLE!!! 

Or go against the fashionistas and get a triple! <Gasp! I said the T word!> hehe!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I know some 70 year old guys who climb Page Mill and Kings Mountain and Mt. Hamilton in a regular double. If you're not in top shape, however, lower gears are a good idea. All of the best rides in Northern California involve climbs of a mile or more. Local century rides often involve over 10,000 feet of climbing in 100 miles (multiple climbs over over 5 miles each).


----------



## craigthomas (Nov 14, 2007)

I've always heard and read that higher cadence is a superior road to fitness. If you climb, a compact will allow you to up your cadence, keep a decent speed, and allow you to stay in the saddle longer. Grinding the big gear, staying out of the saddle for extended times may have ill effect on your knees over the years. Of course this is not to case for everyone, just generalizing.


----------

